# To shoot or not to shoot?



## iheartgame (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm newish to Utah and still getting used to all the differences in hunting laws from state to state. I've noticed that in the guide books all of the animals are not covered. So crows, racoons, muskrat, porcupine...can I shoot them, if so can I shoot them year round? Any other animals no listed in the guide books please give me the skinny on if I can shoot em or not. Thanks!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Please be aware that Utah does not have crows, we have RAVENS and if you get busted shooting one of them... well, I wouldnt want to get busted doing that.

As far as I know you can shoot the rest any time of year however I'm not sure if you can possess a raccoon without a fur-bearers permit. 

Welcome to the forum! There is a lot of great advice to be had here.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Racoons, skunks, muskrats, red fox and especially coyotes can be shot at your own discretion. Porcupines, ravens, and magpies are protected unless causing damage.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I stand corrected by Goob. We do have crows....


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Pick yourself up a furbearer proc and look it over. It should clarify a lot of this.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Don't shoot the crows or spotted skunks. The striped skunks can be taken any time. Blacktail jacks, redfox, coyotes are fair game.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Not to hijack the thread, but it's good to see ya over here weasel. If anybody is interested in a great call, you should check out weasel's site. I've got a lanyard full of em' and they are top quality.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Why would you shoot a porcupine? they are so slow and seem to lack much fear or sport? To each thier own but I won't shoot them.


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

hear they are god eating though. every rodent i've tried has been good or better eating.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Porcupines eat antlers. :evil:


----------



## iheartgame (Aug 16, 2010)

porcupines pose a threat to livestock


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Porcupines are nasty tasting critters if ya ask me. (was in the boy scouts at a camp shooting range and was told if any live animals come onto the range you better not shoot it unless you want to eat it. My buddy and I thought they were kidding....Nope they weren't lol)


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> Porcupines eat antlers. :evil:


So do dogs, mice, and many other rodents. My puppy seems to think an old shed antler tastes pretty good.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Porcupines are hell on trees.

http://www.google.com/images?q=porcupin ... 9&bih=1052


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Spend 4 hours at the vet and 300 bucks having the **** quills removed from your dogs and you'll see why anyone that runs hounds shoots every porcupine they see....


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

plottrunner said:


> Spend 4 hours at the vet and 300 bucks having the **** quills removed from your dogs and you'll see why anyone that runs hounds shoots every porcupine they see....


No doubt.....opening day grouse...bam...dogs in a porci. Not too bad...was able to get them out myself with leatherman. Seems like the past couple years I am running into then every other outing with the dog bird hunting.

Hope this dog learns her lesson fast....


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

gdog said:


> plottrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Spend 4 hours at the vet and 300 bucks having the **** quills removed from your dogs and you'll see why anyone that runs hounds shoots every porcupine they see....
> ...


Sounds like this good old bird dog needs to be trashbroken!!! Cuz quills are nasty.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Nambaster said:


> Racoons, skunks, muskrats, red fox and especially coyotes can be shot at your own discretion. Porcupines, ravens, and magpies are protected unless causing damage.


Don't forget jackrabbits. :O•-:


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Nambaster said:


> Porcupines eat antlers. :evil:


Is this from a post a while back about how shed hunters were hurting the porcupine population and blah blah blah, minerals in the soil blah blah blah?

No offense ment to anyone I just don't remember the whole deal.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

iheartgame said:


> porcupines pose a threat to livestock


Killed two of them last year in my yard. Stuck my dog twice (didn't learn her lesson the first time) and got one of my horses.


----------

